# A bad internet school day



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, getting used to this level of technology is more complicated than we though. We love the school, don't get me wrong. It is just the tech side of things. My son had to do a quiz for science online and accidentally closed out of it before he was finished. The computer would not let him re-enter so he got a poor grade because he clicked the wrong thing! The teacher is letting him take it over, so it is OK, but it was a really stressful moment. 
Also, today my daughter had a Latin class, but forgot that the class was set on Eastern time, not pacific. She was a half hour late to online class before she realized what she had done! 
The benefits far out weigh the drawbacks. They love the classes. They love having kids in class from all over the world, and think it's cool to be talking to them in real time over the computer via microphone. They hear lectures, see power point and white board presentations from 2500 miles away, the very moment that they are happening and from the comfort of their own homes. It is REALLY cool. One class has an American kid in China, one in Russia, and one in Uraguay, kids on the east coast, kids on the west coast, and kids in Hawaii. So everybody is having a lot of fun, but MAN, the tech stuff is a MUCH bigger learning curve than I thought it was.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I'm sure that the nature of the "school" means that the organizers are fully aware of the initial challenges, Cindy -- don't worry about the growing pains involved, it will come 

For interest's sake, what online school did you go with? DS14 may be interested in this option, if it's workable for us.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I'm sure that the nature of the "school" means that the organizers are fully aware of the initial challenges, Cindy -- don't worry about the growing pains involved, it will come
> 
> For interest's sake, what online school did you go with? DS14 may be interested in this option, if it's workable for us.


Sure. It is a Christian School, though. It is called The Potter's School. WWW.Pottersschool.com It is really a homeschool/private school hybrid. There is a lot that the parents still have to do, but I didn't mind. I wasn't ready to put them in a full "school" yet. The technology that they use is really pretty amazing, and the calabre of teacher is pretty amazing too. But they do teach from a Christian perspective in every class. In fact they pray in every class. 

I did look at some secular options, while trying to decide, and this one looked pretty good. http://www.keystonehighschool.com/ It has lots of lanugages and AP classes. I *think* this is the one where you could just *buy* certain classes and not have to enroll fulltime. That sounded like a good option to me without having to go the full-time school route. 
Cindyc.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Cindy, I hope it gets hammered out for your family. Our online school is looking up. It is not invasive like I expected and they are being fine about our two week camping trip (I was concerned there would be trouble) and the teacher assigned to us seems very nice. We are meeting her in person today at our first field trip. I am looking at your link for keystone right now. My eldest needs something different.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cara said:


> Cindy, I hope it gets hammered out for your family. Our online school is looking up. It is not invasive like I expected and they are being fine about our two week camping trip (I was concerned there would be trouble) and the teacher assigned to us seems very nice. We are meeting her in person today at our first field trip. I am looking at your link for keystone right now. My eldest needs something different.


Ours is going some better too. That Keystone thing... I don't know... That looks pretty good to me. I know I can get AP classes through Pennsyvania homeschoolers too, but I do have my eye on Keystone. The thing is TPS is an amazing education. It has set a pretty high bar. However, they are not accredited or recognized, nor do they want to be. Ponder, Ponder... Anyway, for this year, I think we are set. We may stay with it for the long haul if it goes well and hang the acreditation. The edcuation can't be beat IMO and that really is more important. If I go that route, I will just do the Pennsylvania homeschooler AP classes and sort of blend the two. 

Hope your meeting goes well. 
Cindyc.

Cindyc.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Tracy, check out Vista Virtual. It's in Alberta - you've moved next door if I remember rightly, but the curriculum cross provinces has to be fairly similar.

This is the school we just started - very happy with it so far, and the tech issues are much less (but then again, hubby and I are both geeks, so maybe we just see things differently!)

Google "Alberta Distance Learning" to find the site.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Cindy, I don't know if you have Homesource where you live, or if it a local operation, but I am looking at it for my eldest. You can take as few or as many classes as you want, online or in person and they also help with the dual credit programs at the local community colleges. Our problem (or blessing) is that we live an hour from the nearest town that offers any kind of home school support. I am fairly hermit-y so it's ok, but as the children get older, they will be driving somewhere to do what they need. Decisions, decisions all around!:banana02:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Frazzle -- I'll check them out. DS14 wants something a little more challenging and interactive this year -- he's been studying languages, and that's helped, but I told him I needed time to find the "right" program (why do they spring these changes on me in August?)

I'll check out the Vista program. Thanks!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Cindy-e, we went with the charter school that is through homesource. Met the teacher yesterday and she is nice but not very confident. I think she is used to teaching younger kids. The best part about it is my very good friend's daughter also signed up so they are taking the same classes and can encourage each other. The k12 for the younger ones is going fine. We finally got all our books and did some organizing yesterday so we should be on track for next week to be good and full. How's it all going for you after these first few weeks?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cara said:


> Cindy-e, we went with the charter school that is through homesource. Met the teacher yesterday and she is nice but not very confident. I think she is used to teaching younger kids. The best part about it is my very good friend's daughter also signed up so they are taking the same classes and can encourage each other. The k12 for the younger ones is going fine. We finally got all our books and did some organizing yesterday so we should be on track for next week to be good and full. How's it all going for you after these first few weeks?


Thanks for asking, Cara. I think it is going better. This week is kind of crazy because we are trying to go out of town next week. TPS policy is that they have to have their work in before we leave, so they are having to do extra work to be able to go. So it feels crazy right now, but generally speaking it is going well. We have had some organizational and time management life-lessons coming up, but that is really all. Can't complain. I will say that I see tremendous progress in the children, in their writing ability in paticular. I think it was a good idea.

Cindyc.


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Cindy,
My kids take classes at The Potter's School also!  We LOVE Potter's School. My oldest dd is taking Research Writing and Accounting, (last year she took English Comp. 1) my ds is taking Writing Workshop class. I understand computer issue problems. We've had some also. Our computer got a virus and wiped everything out... and now I we can't get into Microsoft Office.. which both of them need Word and dd needs Excel. UGH.... I have just ordered another Office.

I can't say enough good things about the school and the teachers! My dd met up w/4 of her friends from TPS in San Diego this past summer. We live in NY, one lived in San Diego, one in Cambodia, one in Japan and one in China. We had a blast and meeting the families was such a great experience.

I am glad to know another TPS family!
Jenn


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

JennNY said:


> Cindy,
> My kids take classes at The Potter's School also!  We LOVE Potter's School. My oldest dd is taking Research Writing and Accounting, (last year she took English Comp. 1) my ds is taking Writing Workshop class. I understand computer issue problems. We've had some also. Our computer got a virus and wiped everything out... and now I we can't get into Microsoft Office.. which both of them need Word and dd needs Excel. UGH.... I have just ordered another Office.
> 
> I can't say enough good things about the school and the teachers! My dd met up w/4 of her friends from TPS in San Diego this past summer. We live in NY, one lived in San Diego, one in Cambodia, one in Japan and one in China. We had a blast and meeting the families was such a great experience.
> ...


Hey that's cool! My dd is in Writer's Workshop too. She is in the Mon. Eve. section. I couldn't be more pleased with the school, and I am totally blown away by the calabre of the teachers! 

A funny TPS story... my son was walking down the beach yesterday, and somebody had dropped a straw on the ground. He was very angry about this. After about a 5 min. tirade about the laziness of people, he says, "I just think as a society, we are following in the materialistic footsteps of Hamurabi!" Not too sure how we got from a straw to Hamurabi, but he is learning, and thinking, I guess I can't complain. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Zach takes the Wed. AM WW. He has Heather Ives. Who does your dd have? I really like her. I feel bad for the problems she had, (gall bladder and computer problems) but she keeps up w/everything going on.

I recommend TPS to every homeschooling family I know!

Jenn
My kids are CharityH and ZachariasH on TPS.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

JennNY said:


> Zach takes the Wed. AM WW.  He has Heather Ives. Who does your dd have? I really like her. I feel bad for the problems she had, (gall bladder and computer problems) but she keeps up w/everything going on.
> 
> I recommend TPS to every homeschooling family I know!
> 
> ...


She has Lisa Perraca. I think she subbed for Ms. Ives when she had surgery? Anyway, she is a great teacher too. My kids are AustinC2, AshleyC2 and AmandaC2 on TPS. They are 6th, 7th, and 8th grade.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Looking again for something for our 8th grader. After consistantly doing the online work and submitting the school kept saying they never recieved her work. {Plus alot of hooey on they're site about "evilotion stuff that the hubsnad finds horrible} Plus when I called to ask what was going on, they're suport was really nasty. Right now, we're using my old college books for basic english and math and my old biology book. Just not the right thing. So we're looking at doing our own thing til she's 14. then going to America School.

white


----------

